# Fitchburg State Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Dispatcher I (Grade 10)
Institution:
*Fitchburg State University*

Location:
Fitchburg, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/20/2019

Application Due:
07/05/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Company Description:*
Green in color with blue highlights and a few buildings.

*Job Description:*

General Statement of Duties: Responsible for all communications via telephone and radio frequency within the University Police dispatch area. Monitors all alarms and surveillance equipment. The Dispatcher will also be responsible for assisting the public with information and directions and performs other duties as required.

*Duties & Responsibilities:*


Handles requests via walk-in, telephone, callbox, Nextel, and radio, to University Police and processes those requests by giving out or extracting pertinent information, routing the call to the proper person, or dispatching the proper resource.
Monitors all emergency alarms on campus, to include intrusion, panic, emergency call box, and fire.
Monitors the RAVE Guardian interface and sends emergency notifications using RAVE Alert.
Utilizes surveillance camera system and assist investigators with recorded video.
Utilizes BASIS access system software and remotely control building access.
Utilizes Computer Aided Dispatch system. Accurately document all interactions with the public.
Utilizes DCJIS, NCIC, Openfox and CJIS Web and other electronic data gathering tools.
Transmit and receive information via two-way radio, Nextel, telephone, radio scanner, internet and local area networks.
Provide pre-arrival instructions to those in need of medical assistance.
Aid Shift Supervisors to bring closure to all open cases as directed.
Completes clerical assignments as needed.
Keeps a clean and organized work area.
Ability to perform above duties with or without reasonable accommodation.
Must be able to satisfactorily pass a check conducted by the Criminal History Systems Board (CORI check) as well as a background investigation.
*Requirements:*

*Qualifications:*


High School Diploma, AS or higher is strongly preferred.
Minimum of 1 year of experience dispatching (telephone/radio). 
Experience in emergency communications is preferred. 
Ability to interact and communicate effectively with the public.
Ability to adjust to changing situations to meet emergency requirements.
Capability to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to accurately assemble and organize information in accordance with established procedures.
Ability to work independently and exercise sound judgment.
Ability to understand, apply and explain the provisions of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, etc. governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to follow written and oral instructions.
Ability to operate or be trained to operate all related equipment.
*Qualifications Acquired On Job:*


Strong verbal and written communications.
Ability to multitask.
Ability to prioritize calls for service.
Ability to use various software applications.
Ability to operate a two-way radio.
Ability to type and edit documents.
*Additional Information:*

*Shift Information*: Full time benefited AFSCME Union position. 37.5 hours per week. Shift is To be determined based on the shift bid process.

*Application Deadline*: July 5, 2019

*Salary: *$35,901 Annually

*Application Instructions:*

Please include a cover letter and resume along with your application.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Fitchburg State University

Online App. Form:
http://fitchburg.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=112011&jobboard


----------

